# Magic Mouse 2, mauvais produit ?



## LS Zaitsev (17 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
Je suis extrêmement déçu par la Magic Mouse 2, et très en colère aussi...
J'ai acheté cette souris pour associer à un MBPr 13" 2014. A chaque fois que je veux m'en servir, je dois batailler avec le Bluetooth, redémarrer la machine, pour obtenir une connexion. Une fois ceci fait, si je reste quelques minutes sans la toucher, elle récupère mal la connexion et les mouvements sont saccadés, intermittents. Elle est donc clairement inutilisable !

D'autant plus que je l'ai achetée avec un clavier Magic Keyboard (qui fonctionne parfaitement) pour faire un bureau sans fil.
J'ai échangé cette souris au magasin, même problème. Sur un autre Mac, idem.
Au passage je trouve cette souris assez peu précise, bruyante et mal usinée : sur une surface parfaitement plate, elle est toujours bancale et il y a toujours un jeu.

Ce que j'ai déjà fait : réparation des permissions, reset PRAM, SMC.
J'ai acheté une souris sans fil "Rivertech" à 9,90 euros. Elle marche parfaitement bien, répond immédiatement, même après une nuit de veille (et elle a une molette avec clic central pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet navigateur...).


----------



## okeeb (17 Janvier 2016)

Bel objet, mais visiblement développé par une équipe croulant sous les contraintes marketing d'une direction n'ayant apparemment pas grand-chose à faire de la raison d'être première d'un tel objet : être précis, confortable et utilisable au quotidien. Dès lors, comment peut-on avoir un avis positif sur une souris (oui, l'on parle bien d'une souris, cet appareil banal hors d'âge à la conception plus que simpliste) dont le port de charge interdit tout usage car positionné en-dessous (dieu du ciel, qui est l'abruti qui a réfléchi à cela ?) et affublée d'une connexion bluetooth aussi stable qu'une balle de tennis posée sur un lave-linge en cours d'essorage (problème déjà récurrent de l'ancien modèle, jamais solutionné...).
Comme toujours, _Apple _parvient à accoucher du meilleur comme du pire ; 89.00€ pour une souris qui se déconnecte autant que la précédente et qui force l'arrêt du travail quand elle est à sec (ok elle prend 2h de charge en 2 minutes, mais néanmoins, l'usage doit s'arrêter, pas sûr que certains métiers ou situations s'accommodent de cela).
J'ai possédé la précédente, acquise d'occasion sur _Priceminister _sous garantie pour seulement 35€ ; Elle est repartie 10 jours après, n'ayant jamais pu la garder connectée plus d'une demie heure d'affilée. Dommage car elle était agréable à tenir en mains et endurante avec ses piles rechargeables... La nouvelle est aussi confortable et inutile.


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2016)

J'en ai une ancienne qui va avec mon MBP de 2010 et la nouvelle avec mon iMac de 2015 et à ce jour, zéro souci.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Au passage je trouve cette souris assez peu précise, bruyante et mal usinée : sur une surface parfaitement plate, elle est toujours bancale et il y a toujours un jeu.


C'est plus de la mauvaise foi, qu'un avis objectif et techniquement je ne crois pas un seul instant qu'elle soit bancale.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (17 Janvier 2016)

Aaaah, j'avais oublié...
La mauvaise foi, c'est plutôt de remettre en cause la pertinence de ma remarque en attaquant d'emblée ad hominem.
Techniquement, mon avis reste valable, ne vous en déplaise : la souris est bruyante, peut-être parce qu'elle est neuve. La coque supérieure bouge sur la base, il y a un espace entre les deux d'ailleurs. Si je comprends que l'avant soit mobile car cliquable gauche et droite, pourquoi l'arrière ?
Et oui, la souris est bancale. Là aussi, ce n'est peut-être pas la souris en elle-même mais les patins mal ajustés. L'intérieur de la main est très sensible, je sens sous ma paume un léger jeu, je ne peux pas le quantifier, peut-être 1/4 de mm... mais ça se sent.
Quand je pose ma main sur cette souris, agréable et légère au demeurant, j'entends un grincement et le clic est bruyant (je pourrais faire un test comparatif sous audacity d'ailleurs, cela serait une bon protocole de test pour les souris ; certains environnements de travail deviennent pénible à cause du bruit des claviers et souris, il y a des améliorations à développer de ce côté).
Je ne suis pas ici pour débattre de l'ergonomie de cette souris mais pour avoir des pistes pour résoudre mon problème.

Il y a toujours des gens pour accuser les autres d'être de mauvaise foi parce que nous sommes, parait-il, seuls à avoir ce problème et que tout fonctionne bien chez eux. Dans le cas présent, internet semble bien me donner raison. Quand la subjectivité est partagée  par un grand nombre de personnes, cela donne ... l'objectivité !


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2016)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Techniquement, mon avis reste valable, ne vous en déplaise : la souris est bruyante,


Une Magic Mouse 2 qui glisse 2 fois mieux que la précédente est bruyante ? Tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est le seul clic qui te dérange ? Faut pas exagérer.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> La coque supérieure bouge sur la base, il y a un espace entre les deux d'ailleurs. Si je comprends que l'avant soit mobile car cliquable gauche et droite, pourquoi l'arrière ?


Techniquement c'est normal, c'est le déplacement pour le clic qui fait basculer vers le bas la partie supérieure. Et l'espace qui est à l'arrière est une compensation visuelle pour ne pas déséquilibrer le look ou faire penser qu'elle penche vers l'arrière.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Et oui, la souris est bancale. Là aussi, ce n'est peut-être pas la souris en elle-même mais les patins mal ajustés. L'intérieur de la main est très sensible, je sens sous ma paume un léger jeu, je ne peux pas le quantifier, peut-être 1/4 de mm... mais ça se sent.


Là je demande à voir des photos en gros plan, même en très gros plans. De plus, tu dis avoir déjà changé, qu'il y est eu un problème avec une, passe encore, mais pas deux fois.

Ah bon, tu utilises la Magic Mouse 2 dans le creux de ta paume ? Là encore je demande à voir des photos de ton utilisation.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Quand je pose ma main sur cette souris, agréable et légère au demeurant, j'entends un grincement et le clic est bruyant (je pourrais faire un test comparatif sous audacity d'ailleurs, cela serait une bon protocole de test pour les souris ; certains environnements de travail deviennent pénible à cause du bruit des claviers et souris, il y a des améliorations à développer de ce côté).


Les deux Magic Mouse fonctionnent sur le même principe, le dessus est tactile, c'est facile à comprendre quand même et le menu de la souris dans Préférences Système/Souris est assez explicite il me semble.

Quel grincement, étant donné qu'il n'y a qu'un déplacement vers le bas de la partie supérieure avant ? Peut-être le grincement de tes dents vu que n'est pas content ?



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Je ne suis pas ici pour débattre de l'ergonomie de cette souris mais pour avoir des pistes pour résoudre mon problème.


Il n'y a aucun problème, vu que TOUTES les Magic Mouse fonctionnent de la même façon et il n'y a donc rien à résoudre.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Il y a toujours des gens pour accuser les autres d'être de mauvaise foi parce que nous sommes, parait-il, seuls à avoir ce problème et que tout fonctionne bien chez eux. Dans le cas présent, internet semble bien me donner raison. Quand la subjectivité est partagée par un grand nombre de personnes, cela donne ... l'objectivité !


Tu es trop drôle avec tes questions. Si tu veux résoudre ton problème existentiel de Magic Mouse, et bien tu la revends et tu achètes une souris à 2 € chez les chinois de la rue Montgallet à Paris et on n'en parle plus. Ah si, fais tes remontées de mécontentement auprès de Apple, envoi un email à Tim Cook, contacte-le sur son compte Twitter, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Tu es trop drôle avec tes questions. Si tu veux résoudre ton problème existentiel de Magic Mouse, et bien tu la revends et tu achètes une souris à 2 € chez les chinois de la rue Montgallet à Paris et on n'en parle plus. Ah si, fais tes remontées de mécontentement auprès de Apple, envoi un email à Tim Cook, contacte-le sur son compte Twitter, etc, etc, etc.



Tu es un peu méchant. S'il veut autre chose,  il peut simplement d'acheter une vraie souris dans le style Razer ou cie, qui sera ultra précise, fiable, rapide, et qualitative


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Tu es un peu méchant.


Non, mais ça m'agace de lire que les produits Apple sont mal finis. Techniquement, ce n'est pas possible, le look sort de l'ordinaire, d'ailleurs la plupart des fabricants le copie. 

Pour finir et selon les desiderata des uns et des autres, on ne critique pas inutilement, mais on fait l'effort de s'acheter une souris qui corresponde à ses besoins, qui ne sont pas les mêmes, selon que l'on est un utilisateur basique ou un gamer.


----------



## Bubus44 (18 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour. J'utilise la Magic Mouse 2 depuis sa sortie. C'est vrai que le système de recharge est un non sens. Ceci dit, elle me convient parfaitement, je la trouve légèrement plus maniable que la précédente que j'ai refilée à ma femme. Je n'ai eu aucun probleme de connexion. Ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## okeeb (18 Janvier 2016)

Bubus44 a dit:


> ...la précédente que j'ai refilée à ma femme...



Ça c'est pas sympa


----------



## Bubus44 (18 Janvier 2016)

J'aurais pu lui vendre [emoji12]


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2016)

Tiens, ça me fait penser que je recharge la mienne, je n'y pense quasiment plus, car l'autonomie est vraiment excellente.


----------



## devy (18 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser que je recharge la mienne, je n'y pense quasiment plus, car l'autonomie est vraiment excellente.



+1 

Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas en quoi cette prise sous la souris pose problème compte tenu de cette autonomie.
Je ne passe pas mes journées sur le Mac certes, quelques heures par jours tout de même, mais depuis qu'il est arrivé en octobre, je n'ai jamais rechargé le clavier ( 15% de batterie restante ) et la souris seulement deux fois (73 % restante).

Pour le reste, elle est pour moi très agréable à utiliser. 

a+


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2016)

L'ancienne me suffit bien pour l'instant et juste pour surfer et deux trois bricoles sur l'iMac. Quand je bosse, je passe sur la raser, tellement précise ... je l'avais acheté pour m'amuser à l'origine, mais en fait elle est très bonne pour tout.

Après désolé, mais je n'achèterais pas la 2, car c'est pousser Apple a faire des choses encore plus débiles que mettre un port sous la souris, même si on en a pas souvent besoin ...


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Quand je bosse, je passe sur la raser, tellement précise ...


En 3D, quand j'ai vraiment besoin de précision, j'utilise une bonne vieille Mighty Mouse filaire. 

J'attends encore un peu pour acheter ceci... http://www.macg.co/materiel/2016/01...pour-la-magic-mouse-premiere-generation-92624 ...ou cela... http://www.mobeetechnology.com/the-magic-charger.html ...mais je pense que je le prendrais chez Mobee.


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2016)

Le seul problème que j'aie avec la Magic Mouse, première du nom, est sa concurrence avec le ouifi. Il faut faire attention à ce que ce dernier ne perturbe pas le bloutouff en choisissant un canal de communication adéquat.
Malgré tout, lorsque le ouifi de mon MBP est très sollicité, le bloutouff est moins réactif...
Conclusion : mon problème ne vient pas de la souris mais du bloutouff...

PS : Par ailleurs, ma souris de référence est moche mais super pratique [Logitech MX Anywhere 2] et confortable (pour ma main assez menue), avec port de recharge micro-USb _devant_, pas _dessous_ (rires) et possibilité de l'utiliser en BT ou avec un connecteur dédié, ainsi qu'avec trois appareils différents. Pour moi, c'est la panacée.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Janvier 2016)

" Il n'y a aucun problème, vu que TOUTES les Magic Mouse fonctionnent de la même façon et il n'y a donc rien à résoudre. "

Bon, que répondre à ça. Je viens sur un forum pour un problème concret (ma souris NE FONCTIONNE PAS), et là, un type me réponds qu'il n'y a pas de problème et donc rien à résoudre.
Whaou.

Je viens d'utiliser ma souris, elle a fonctionné 10 minutes. Elle s'est déconnectée sans crier gare, l'icône Bluetooth du Mac affiche une connexion (les 3 petits points) mais le menu Préférences système ne détecte aucune souris. J'en suis donc toujours au même point.
Quelqu'un de sérieux a-t-il une piste pour faire fonctionner cette souris ?


----------



## litobar71 (28 Janvier 2016)

Bien le bonjour *LS Zaitsev*,

Es-tu sur El Capitan pour utiliser la magic mouse 2 ?


----------



## Bubus44 (28 Janvier 2016)

Je confirme les propos de Litobar71 la 2 ne fonctionne qu'avec El Capitan, c'est une première piste


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2016)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Bon, que répondre à ça. Je viens sur un forum pour un problème concret (ma souris NE FONCTIONNE PAS), et là, un type me réponds qu'il n'y a pas de problème et donc rien à résoudre.
> Whaou.


Pourquoi mettre uniquement la Magic Mouse 2 en cause ? On ne sait pas si tu es sous El Capitan ?





Par défaut le Bluetooth mouline en permanence en cherchant du matériel compatible avec la version en cours...




Ces réglages sont cochés pas défaut. Est-ce le cas chez toi ?




As-tu fait tester cette Magic Mouse 2 dans un Apple Store ou magasin habilité ? Quel a été leur verdict ?

Il y a un minimum à faire avant d'avancer de tels arguments. Autre possibilité, il se peut que ce soit la partie Bluetooth de ton MBP qui soit en cause et là encore à faire tester en Apple Store ou magasin habilité. Ne pas oublier des interférences avec d'autres matériels, mais là on ne sait rien de ton environnement ? Après oui, je veux bien qu'on râle, mais pas sans arguments irréfutables.


----------



## Bubus44 (31 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour
Parfois, il est arrivé que la souris soir détectées par plusieurs Mac. Je m'explique : à la maison j'ai 2 macs avec 2 souris sans fil, 2 claviers Wireless Apple et 2 trackpad. Parfois le Bluetooth perd les pédales dans la reconnaissance des périphériques. Pense aussi à regarder si tu n'as pas pas des iPad/ ou iPhone en Bluetooth. Si nécessaire, refais des associations "propres"


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Février 2016)

Oui, vous avez raison. Je suis sous El Capitan bien sûr. Pas de conflit avec d'autres macs.
Mon Bluetooth marche parfaitement avec le clavier et une enceinte Bose. J'ai pensé à des interférences, mais même avec souris seule, idem. J'ai refait à zéro les connexions bluetooth.
Il n'y aucun Apple Store dans ma région, pas plus que de magasin habilité. Certaines boutiques vendent du matériel Apple mais sans assurer le SAV. En contrepartie, ils sont plutôt coulants sur les retours : ils m'ont changé ma souris sans faire d'histoires. Cela dit, j'y suis retourné et le chef de rayon m'a assuré qu'il ne referait pas de réassort pour ce produit : trop de retours de clients mécontents, même si nous devons admettre que beaucoup de ces retours s'expliquent par la compatibilité El Capitan exclusive mal connue du client. Mais enfin, tous les Mac de la boutique sont récents, sous El Capitan par défaut et ça foire 1 coup sur 3.
Au risque de vexer les "fanboys", il y a vraiment un souci avec cette souris.
En ce qui me concerne, je lâche l'affaire. Merci de vos propositions.


----------

